# Howdy



## granfire (Dec 13, 2007)

I drifted in via cross post on defend.net and a topic prompted me to join.

I am 39, female, TKD practitioner, in training to become an instructor.

I reside in the South-Eastern US...

I am looking forward to meeting new people and share experiences.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Yay, another female TKD'er!!!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Happy posting.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT. We've got a lot of good folks here. Glad you're one of 'em.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## arnisador (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome fellow TKD'er look around we have alot of fine qualityTKD'ers around here.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Dec 13, 2007)

HI!  Welcome to MT.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 13, 2007)

welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello and welcome.

What part of the SE are you from?

AoG


----------



## Christina05 (Dec 13, 2007)

welcome and happy posting.:boing2:


----------



## granfire (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you very much for the warm welcome.


I reside in Alabama...


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 13, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Dec 13, 2007)

Supp!


----------



## morph4me (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello, and welcome to MT


----------



## agemechanic03 (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT from Korea!


----------



## wontoughcookie (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi there!  We share many of the same "traits"...I am 38, a TKD practitioner and also studying to be an instructor.  I am in upstate NY!  Keep in touch!  What do you find most challenging about your training?


----------



## Live True (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome to MT!  I lived in Alabama for two years and have many great memories!


----------



## Drac (Dec 17, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## 14maunaloa (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello and welcome,
You've come to the right to further your knowledge in the Martial Arts.
I wish you all the luck and I know you'll enjoy being here.

Aloha.


----------

